
Microsoft reverts decision to discontinue Skype 7 (Skype Classic) after backlash - herpderperator
https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/skype/forum/skype_newsms/skype-7-skype-classic-to-be-discontinued-soon/28c3578a-128c-40eb-a99b-f3985c925176?messageId=ecf362c4-917d-4133-a33a-3572b2e39277
======
vintagedave
Notably, Skype Classic has a traditional Windows UI. It's familiar, full-
featured, and easily usable -- and that usability given by its UX is key.

Anecdotally, I haven't met anyone who likes the new Skype. I don't use it
myself, including the new Mac version. It's an excellent example of
fashionable design without being user- or UX-considerate.

------
jillesvangurp
The new Ux is pretty bad and confusing and introduces new problems the
previous iteration did not have. I did a video call with my mother the other
day and we both had issues trying to figure out the video part of that. That
is not acceptable. At some point I ended up with a full screen view of myself
and a tiny version of the other side overlayed. Eh just wtf?! Why? In what
universe is that useful? No obvious way to fix it either. They seem to have
removed all the relevant buttons that used to be there.

I actually don't mind the look and feel. But the product is a lot more
confusing than it used to be.

It seems both Ms and Google are stuck in loops of reinventing video chat in
increasingly worse ways.

------
godzillabrennus
Don’t fret. They have been hard at work finding a way to destroy the product
since acquiring it.

------
makosdv
Microsoft added a UserVoice forum where we can request and vote for
features/changes. [https://skype.uservoice.com](https://skype.uservoice.com)

------
tzakrajs
I am tired of the new Skype apps because beyond being terribly unreliable for
calling, they are not nearly accessible enough for people with poor vision. I
have loved ones with poor vision and Microsoft's insistence on changing to a
less accessible version of their product has caused them to lose a previously
paying customer.

------
romwell
>Based on customer feedback, we are extending support for Skype 7 (Skype
classic) _for some time_. Our customers can continue to use Skype classic
_until then_.

Yeah right, they'll kill it when fewer people are looking then.

------
melan13
1\. Buy Skype for 8 Billion

3\. Force upgrade to TCP-server and end p2p communications

2\. Roll a new UI + useless features like read receipt

4\. Make profit of the backdoor

------
PaulHoule
Woohoo!

Nice to know that Microsoft won't send Skype under the Windows Store bus.

~~~
zeeed
... for a while

